# Application questions



## Air Force Cop (Jan 5, 2003)

On police employment application, if I can not remember my supervisior at some of the crappy jobs I had in high school what should I put down?


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Call back the place and find out their names or ask someone at the place you are applying if it is necessary


----------



## drewpopo (Dec 21, 2002)

I thik alot of people seem to forget that when a chief or whoever is hiring looks over your application that is the first impression of you therefor it needs to be complete, and neat. never print on an application spen the $30.00 and by a type writer, and make sure to fill out every section.

I recently was watching an old co-worker fill out a application for a new po position he left stuff blank and i mentioned it to him he said "They don't need to know that", guess what he still is looking for a new job , what a surprise


----------

